# Cant find a non toxic varnish!?



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Ive searched hign and low for a non toxic varnish for my viv with no prevail, i was in B&Q for about an hour yesterday reading all the tins, none of them said anything about toxicity and the staff were useless! Anyone got any ideas what type of varnish to use, and where i can get it from?

Chhers, Tom.


----------



## Just_Nash (Dec 1, 2007)

Yacht varnish is the one most people used. Any kind of water-based varnish should be fine i think


----------



## ez4pro (Sep 19, 2007)

I was told when building my viv that all quick drying varnish is now water based so if you allow to fully dry you will find no toxicity issues.
I used ronseal in the end - It did exactly what it said on the tin:lol2:

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Look for either water based (as mentioned) or polyurethane based paints.
The latter is better for durability but if you're not planning on keeping the viv more than a couple of years i wouldn't worry.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that most tins of paint/varnish have a VOC %age on the tin, this is the toxicity, the lower the %age the less toxic.

Ronseal water based floor varnish is a good choice.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

try organic varnish.. got to be better than most others and can order online.


----------



## scotty123 (Sep 16, 2007)

i used yacht varnish from travis perkins/kitchens.

i think at the end of the it doesnt matter what varnish you use as long as its 100% dried out and aired properly. mine was in the house for 3 weeks on its own then 2 weeks with uv and heaters and then an extra couple of weeks in my room before i was happy to put my water dragons in.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Ronseal Quick Drying Floor Varnish is water based and therefore safer than any solvent based varnish, it also dries much quicker than solvent varnishes. Any good DIY store will have it, I'd be very surpised if B&Q don't.
If you want to be absolutely safe, and especially if you want a 100% waterproof finish that will last a long time, then epoxy resin is the stuff to use. It's solvent free and is completely safe once cured, from any chandlers or buy online.


----------



## chethran (Nov 3, 2011)

*Epoxy Flooring Chennai*

Thanks for your nice information.


----------

